
April Fools’ Day Announcements - conroy
I did this a few years ago and it was well received.<p>Instead of cluttering the front page with fake product announcements, let&#x27;s just post them in here instead. One thread where each top-level comment is just a title and a link.
======
dmatrix
Title: Introducing Data Brick™: The Building Block of DataBricks’ Unified
Analytics Platform Link: [https://databricks.com/blog/2018/04/01/introducing-
data-bric...](https://databricks.com/blog/2018/04/01/introducing-data-brick-
the-building-block-of-databricks-unified-analytics-platform.html)

------
conroy
Find Waldo on Google Maps -
[https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/31/17183606/google-maps-
wher...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/31/17183606/google-maps-wheres-waldo-
game-april-fools-week)

------
greenyoda
Someone already tried that this year, but it doesn't seem to be very popular:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16727012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16727012)

------
milesward
HummusAPI from Google Cloud:
[https://youtu.be/0_5X6N6DHyk](https://youtu.be/0_5X6N6DHyk)

